
Show HN: Saltar - Create Fast and Fully Customisable Website in Minutes - docuru
https://saltar.co/?ref=hn
======
docuru
Hey guys, Saltar is a web builder with “Google Docs” experience. I have been
developed over the past 2 years (with changing the name twice).

A nice feature is “Static Mode”, which generates the design into a static
file, make it extremely fast.

Last November, Saltar is launched on BetaList, and so far received 500+
signups.

Since then, I’ve been looking for feedback and improve it. I’d appreciate any
feedback.

Thank you!

~~~
verdverm
You spelled Amazon wrong, get a native English speaker to check grammar too.

~~~
docuru
Oops, thank you! I tried to use Grammarly and HemingwayApp to check my writing
at the moment!

